# Co2 cryo gun?



## oogieboogie412 (Apr 27, 2012)

so I am wondering if anyone has ever built a cryo gun. One that works off a backpack Co2 tank. They are so expensive to buy and it seems several people have built one pretty cheap. Just wondering if anyone on here has, and if they did, how did you build it?

examples:

http://youtu.be/QErbU9cKyCM


http://youtu.be/nvJ2n665h9A


----------



## SlevinKalevera (Jun 23, 2012)

I actually used one late last year for a friend's birthday party here at my club. We rented it for 200 bucks (for the night). The guy tried to sell it to me for 500, which I thought was ridiculous. there WAS a video online from a guy in florida who was teaching how to build them (parts, assembly, etc...). I found it about two months ago, but he has since removed it.  It was the only source I could find. However, I do remember (after pricing the parts) it was only around 200 bucks to build (with 30ft of hose). It is SUPER simple. Power washer handle. 1ft long copper tube (1.5 to 2in diameter) with fitted cap (soldered on). Drill a hole in the back of it and attach to nozzle of power washer. I would recommend insulating the tube as it gets SUPER cold and could be very dangerous to touch.

Attach the hose to the end of the power washer (intake) with a quick release, low temp, hose on the other end. Attatch to liquid CO2 tank (we used a 50lb tank that night) and fire away. Make sure everything you get is decent quality, and can withstand extremely low temps (high power pressure washer hoses that can hold --i think-- 5000psi).

The solution is MUCH cheaper to build yourself, and our local welding supply company can supply the tanks for around 35 bucks, and they last quite a while as long as you do not over-use.

I am currently looking for more in-depth tutorials, as messing this up can be VERY dangerous. If you find any more info out, let me know. I would be glad to bounce ideas back and forth.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

I don't know if this will have what you are looking for but maybe it will lead you somewhere.

http://special-effects.wonderhowto.com


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Realistically, it does not seem that hard. I do a lot of work with compressed gasses and liquids and have never had the desire to make such an item, but it seems it works through a pressure solenoid, which is disengaged when the trigger is pulled, hooked up to the tank through a hose with an adjustable valve on it to control how much pressure is escaping the tank with each blast. Aside from the whole Co2 thing...it seems simple to build.


----------

